# Vous avez lu la Bible à vous-même - pronoms



## Frenk969

Salut!

Place et ordre des pronoms conjoints    Je suis en train d'étudier le français et j'ai une question à vous poser.
J'ai lu sur le web que s'il y a Cod et Coid dans la me^me phrase l'ordre c'est ceci:

Subject + (me, te, nous, vous, se) + Cod (Le, la, les) + Coi (Lui, leur) si la phrase est affermative.

Est-ce-que le "se" qu'il y a ci-dessus signifique que tous les preposition réfléchi doivent e^tre mises avant les otres prepositions?

Je suis désolé si mon français n'est pas perfect mais j'ai trop etudié la grammaire donc je ne sais pas beaucoup de mots. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Voir aussi : ordre pronoms - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com
Ordre des pronoms : me/te/se/nous/vous, le/la/les, lui/leur, y, en - forum Français Seulement
Ordre des pronoms à l'impératif - forum Français Seulement

Essayez, s'il vous plaît, de donner une phrase claire et non une équation grammaticale.


----------



## Frenk969

Vous avez lu la Bible à vous-me^me.

Est-il 'Vous vous l'avez lu?' ou c'est 'Vou la vous avez lu?'

Je sais que le deuxième "vous" c'est un pronom réfléchi mais la question est: fait-il applique la regle qu'il Y a dans le link ci-dessus?

"Vous" c'est différent de "se"


----------



## Frenk969

J'ai lu ton link et j'ai compris que le vous qu'il Y a en première position peurrait e^tre un pronom réfléchi.


----------



## atcheque

Frenk969 said:


> Est-il 'Vous vous l'avez lu?' ou c'est 'Vou la vous avez lu?'


Vous vous l'_êtes_ lue.
Je ne veux pas rentrer dans le débat sur la validité de cette phrase. Grammaticalement, ça me va.


----------



## Frenk969

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

Frenk969 said:


> Vous avez lu la Bible à vous-même.


J'ai bien peur que cette phrase ne soit pas du tout idiomatique car on ne dit pas _lire qqch à soi-même_ ; on dit tout simplement _lire qqch_ :

_Vous avez lu la Bible à vous-même._ ​_Vous avez lu la Bible._ ​
Il me semble donc vain de chercher à la pronominaliser…

On pourrait en revanche dire :

_Vous avez lu la Bible à votre fils_. → _Vous *la lui* avez lue_.​
Mais prenons plutôt un verbe qui peut être pronominal, par exemple _faire_ :

_Il a fait des cadeaux à son fils. → Il *les lui* a faits._​_Vous avez fait des cadeaux à votre fils. → Vous *les lui* avez faits._​_Vous nous avez fait des cadeaux. → Vous *nous les* avez faits._​​_Il s'est fait des cadeaux. → Il *se les* est faits._​_Vous vous êtes fait des cadeaux. → Vous *vous les* êtes faits._​


----------



## Frenk969

Salut!
J'ai compris ce que tu as dit.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## gentilhom

Vous vous êtes lu la Bible à haute voix.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette phrase n'est vraiment naturelle que si le second _vous_ est un pronom réciproque plutôt que réfléchi. C'est-à-dire que des personnes ont lu la Bible à d'autres, éventuellement à tour de rôle.

Mais si le sens est bien réfléchi comme dans l'exemple initial, je n'utiliserais jamais une telle phrase.


----------



## gentilhom

Il me semble que "je me récite des vers de Baudelaire" est parfaitement naturel. Pourquoi cela ne serait-il pas le cas pour "lire"? L'utilisation du pronom réfléchi donne une idée de distance par rapport à soi qui me semble tout à fait possible et même intéressante.


----------



## Maître Capello

gentilhom said:


> Il me semble que "je me récite des vers de Baudelaire" est parfaitement naturel.


Vraiment ?  Pas pour moi… Je n'emploierais jamais le pronom réfléchi, que ce soit avec _lire_ ou _réciter_.

_Je me lis/récite des vers_. 
_Je lis/récite des vers_.


----------



## atcheque

gentilhom said:


> Il me semble que "je me récite des vers de Baudelaire" est parfaitement naturel.


 La forme pronominale m'est aussi naturelle, et ajoute même du sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Même dans le cas improbable où je lirais ces vers à voix haute pour moi-même uniquement, je trouve le pronom superflu et non naturel.

Diriez-vous également _Il se récite des vers de Baudelaire_ ?



atcheque said:


> La forme pronominale […] ajoute même du sens.


Quel sens ?


----------



## atcheque

Maître Capello said:


> Quel sens ?


Le sens personnel, réfléchi (par opposition au réciproque "vous vous lisez, à chacun"). Un professeur peut _lire_ ou _se lire un texte en étude_ avec ou sans élèves.
Mais je crois qu'on va tourner en rond.


----------



## k@t

Moi non plus ça ne me choque pas, c’est du type _Je me bois une bière, Je me mange une salade_, on peut même en rajouter une couche ! :


> Et quand _je *me *récite _*à moi-même* ces vers
> L'art de Lire



Deux autres exemples avec _lire _et sans la couche supplémentaire :


> Les nuits où la nostalgie me gâte le sommeil, *je me lis* quelques extraits ...
> Doisneau rencontre Cendrars





> _*je me lis*_ quelques pages de Massignon.
> 
> Morceaux choisis



(Les mises en valeur sont de moi.)

D'ailleurs, se manger, se boire, se prendre + nourriture ou boisson - verbes pronominaux subjectifs


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> c’est du type _Je me bois une bière, Je me mange une salade_


D'accord. Ce sont donc des datifs éthiques, employés exclusivement en langage familier.

Voir aussi Regarde-moi ça ! / Fiche-moi le camp ! / etc. - pronom explétif, datif éthique/d'intérêt.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans _"se réciter des vers"_, ce n'est certainement pas familier, notamment sous la plume rigoureuse d'Émile Faguet.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je me récite à moi-même ces vers_ est redondant à souhait. Cela donne certes un certain style, mais on peut en discuter la rigueur…

Mais pour en revenir à la question initiale, diriez-vous les phrases suivantes ?

_La Bible, vous l'êtes-vous lue ?
La Bible, est-ce que vous vous l'êtes lue ?
La Bible, je me la suis lue._


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> _Je me récite à moi-même ces vers_ est redondant à souhait. Cela donne certes un certain style, mais on peut en discuter la rigueur…


Et celle de Léautaud : « Coppée, par exemple, marchant avec l'air de retomber tour à tour sur chaque jambe, l'air mélancolique, *parlant tout seul, comme s'il se récitait des vers*, faisant même quelques légers gestes d'une main, d'un bras, le dos un peu voûté, balançant les bras, la tête suivant les mouvements du corps, la bouche serrée, les yeux si bleus, si fureteurs dans son teint de brique, la bouffée de fumée de la cigarette, sa façon d'enjamber le pas de sa porte cochère rue Oudinot, de parler seul en marchant. »



Maître Capello said:


> Mais pour en revenir à la question initiale, diriez-vous les phrases suivantes ?
> _La Bible, vous l'êtes-vous lue ?
> La Bible, est-ce que vous vous l'êtes lue ?
> La Bible, je me la suis lue._


Assurément non, car "lire", précisément, ne se comporte pas comme "réciter". Avec "lire", l'utilisation du pronominal est anormale et confère bien ce côté souvent familier donné par le datif ethnique, avec même une connotation éventuellement un peu vulgaire : _je me la suis lue, je me la suis farcie, ce n'était pas une partie de plaisir !_


----------



## Maître Capello

> parlant tout seul, comme s'il se récitait des vers


Le pronom se justifie en effet dans ce cas pour insister sur le fait qu'il parle tout seul.


----------



## k@t

En fait, je suis allée un peu vite dans le rapprochement entre les deux structures.
Dans _manger / boire / prendre_, les verbes sont transitifs directs et le pronom explétif renvoie au sujet (au prime actant / à l’argument externe), alors que pour _lire_ et _réciter_, qui sont possiblement bitransitifs (_lire / réciter quelque chose à quelqu’un_), le pronom explétif peut renvoyer soit - comme précédemment - au prime actant (auquel cas on aurait un datif éthique – familier) soit renvoyer au bénéficiaire du procès (au tiers actant / à un des arguments internes – qui se trouve alors être identique au prime actant, et ce qui produit un effet d’insistance), auquel cas, on n’a plus affaire à un datif éthique.
Ce qui explique sans doute que pour _lire_ et _réciter_,  je ne ressens pas ces formulations comme obligatoirement familières. C’est le contexte qui permettra alors de choisir entre l’une ou l’autre interprétation.



Bezoard said:


> et confère bien ce côté souvent familier donné par le datif ethnique, avec même une connotation éventuellement un peu vulgaire : _je me la suis lue, je me la suis farcie, ce n'était pas une partie de plaisir !_


Je ne pense pas que la tonalité "vulgaire" soit donnée par le datif éthique, c’est la présence de _se farcir_ qui apporte cette connotation.


----------

